# Associative Development Thread



## pds (Mar 8, 2022)

Here's an idea -  a twist on the word association thread that might be more engaging. We start with a word and develop a new word and new idea through a three-stage association.

So let's say the word is
Dance (borrowing from the regular association thread)
Dance infers Party which infers Mario which infers Cart
So my response is:
Party
Mario
Cart.

The responder might think
Cart infers shopping infers Amazon infers rainforest. so the post would be
Shopping
Amazon
rainforest

And so on. In 'omage to SimX (wherever you are) we could start with....

browser


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 8, 2022)

So - same concept, but each response gets 3 steps, not just one - and you get to control where the association goes for your turn.
well, OK, then...
browser

shopper
purchase
refund


----------



## pds (Mar 8, 2022)

exchange
interchange 
highway


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 8, 2022)

car
travel
gas


----------



## pds (Mar 9, 2022)

prices
high
expensive


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 9, 2022)

exorbitant
shrinkflation
discount


----------



## pds (Mar 10, 2022)

Dismiss
Deny
Lie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 12, 2022)

stand
sit
dog


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 12, 2022)

shake
pack
pet


----------



## pds (Mar 13, 2022)

Neck
hug
kiss


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 13, 2022)

love
hate
enemies


----------



## pds (Mar 20, 2022)

Frenemies
rivalries
Yankees


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2022)

Hockey
Lacrosse
Women Sports


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 21, 2022)

basketball
baseball
pay scale


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2022)

Volleyball
Cheerleader 
crowd size


----------



## pds (Mar 22, 2022)

excuses
justifications
exaggerations


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 23, 2022)

lies
accusations
truth


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 23, 2022)

theory 
time
fact


----------



## pds (Mar 23, 2022)

alternative
choice
preferences


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 8, 2022)

selection
preferential
privileged


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 9, 2022)

networking
clicks
tribes


----------



## pds (Apr 9, 2022)

Clans 
families 
Individuals


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 9, 2022)

single
couple
pair


----------



## pds (Apr 10, 2022)

Connect
bluetooth
shark-bite


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2022)

Killer Wale
Dolphin
Otter


----------



## pds (Apr 20, 2022)

(Otterly) ridiculous
uninformed
disinformed


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 23, 2022)

unknowledgeable
untaught
enlightened


----------



## pds (Apr 28, 2022)

inspired
enthused
depressed


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 26, 2022)

disheartened
dejected
hopeful


----------



## chevy (Jul 27, 2022)

happy
stupid
cupid


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 27, 2022)

arrow
bow
hunt


----------



## chevy (Jul 29, 2022)

painting
colour
white


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 29, 2022)

ivory
tusks
elephants


----------



## pds (Aug 2, 2022)

rooms
brooms
Quidditch


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 2, 2022)

witches
warlocks
Hogwarts


----------



## pds (Aug 2, 2022)

Warts
toads
wives-tales


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 3, 2022)

superstition
stories
fairytale


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 3, 2022)

women
men
love


----------



## chevy (Aug 4, 2022)

time
life
happy


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 4, 2022)

blissful
carefree
unfortunate


----------



## pds (Aug 4, 2022)

events
Perils
Pauline


----------



## chevy (Aug 5, 2022)

Paul
John
Lennon


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 5, 2022)

Beatles
bugs
flies


----------



## chevy (Aug 5, 2022)

bats
batman
batwoman


----------



## pds (Aug 5, 2022)

cancelled
check
engine-light


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 5, 2022)

alert
expensive
costly


----------



## chevy (Aug 6, 2022)

cheap
reuse
efficient


----------



## pds (Aug 6, 2022)

(…cy) experts
management
layoffs


----------



## chevy (Aug 7, 2022)

spin-off
growth
success


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 7, 2022)

expand
down-size
bankrupt


----------



## chevy (Aug 7, 2022)

divorce
lonely
available


----------



## pds (Aug 8, 2022)

vacancy
vagrancy
homelessness


----------



## chevy (Aug 9, 2022)

nest
bird
fly


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 9, 2022)

soar
glide
float


----------



## chevy (Aug 9, 2022)

swan
duck
quack


----------



## pds (Aug 9, 2022)

Oz
wizard
prestidigitation


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 9, 2022)

mysterious
supernatural
deception


----------



## pds (Aug 9, 2022)

advertising 
supplements
Oz


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 9, 2022)

politics
war
loss


----------



## pds (Aug 9, 2022)

leader
politics
winning!


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 9, 2022)

loser
criminal
politican


----------



## pds (Aug 11, 2022)

Charlatan
carpetbagger
restoration


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2022)

snakeoil
salesman
liar


----------



## chevy (Aug 11, 2022)

conman
artist
Calder


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2022)

abstract
color
picasso


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 12, 2022)

Audio
stereo
quadraphonic


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2022)

Quadrophenia
bellboy
Who?


----------



## chevy (Aug 13, 2022)

the
a
one


----------



## pds (Aug 15, 2022)

Neo 
Matrix
dot


----------



## chevy (Aug 15, 2022)

column
Greek
cheese


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 15, 2022)

hotdog
gyro
grill


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2022)

pill
aspirin
birch


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 16, 2022)

tree
flower
grass


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2022)

blue
note
A


----------



## pds (Aug 16, 2022)

Bee
Bite
anaphylaxis


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2022)

acute
cute
cut


----------



## pds (Aug 16, 2022)

Connecticut 
Yankee
doodle


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 16, 2022)

Cagney
feather
macaroni


----------



## pds (Aug 16, 2022)

Salad
brain
surgery


----------



## chevy (Aug 17, 2022)

artery
highway
lane


----------



## pds (Aug 17, 2022)

Penny
portrait
Queen


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 17, 2022)

trucks
semis
passengers


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 17, 2022)

trucks
cars
boats


----------



## pds (Aug 17, 2022)

Cargo
shipments
anomalies


----------



## chevy (Aug 18, 2022)

variety
life
bloom


----------



## pds (Aug 18, 2022)

County
Local
Politics


----------



## chevy (Aug 18, 2022)

idealists
renewal
growth


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 18, 2022)

savings
annuities
basket


----------



## chevy (Aug 18, 2022)

soccer
foot
toe


----------



## pds (Aug 18, 2022)

hold
halt
stutter


----------



## chevy (Aug 21, 2022)

child
parent
root


----------



## pds (Aug 22, 2022)

Love
life
history


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 22, 2022)

memory
friends
gone


----------



## chevy (Aug 23, 2022)

arrived
MacBook
M2


----------



## pds (Aug 23, 2022)

Manic manipulation
Manual massage
Mostly magical


----------



## chevy (Aug 23, 2022)

MoMa
Pollock
Krasner


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 25, 2022)

Mobile Me.
Hockey puck mouse
Atari


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 25, 2022)

Pong
Mario
Lemmings


----------



## pds (Aug 25, 2022)

sycophants
yes-men
psychotics


----------



## chevy (Aug 26, 2022)

hallucinations
retinal
pixel


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 26, 2022)

glass
crystal
ornament


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 26, 2022)

rhinestones
sequins
pearls


----------



## pds (Aug 26, 2022)

Wisdom
words
two


----------



## chevy (Aug 27, 2022)

three
tree
forest


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2022)

burn
reborn
animals


----------



## chevy (Aug 27, 2022)

house
bed
life


----------



## pds (Aug 27, 2022)

Imprisonment
Restriction 
No


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 27, 2022)

laws
broken
punishment


----------



## chevy (Aug 28, 2022)

shades
role
play


----------



## pds (Aug 28, 2022)

time
wrinkle
string theory


----------



## chevy (Aug 28, 2022)

heavy
light
gray


----------



## pds (Aug 28, 2022)

shades
aviator
DiCaprio


----------



## chevy (Aug 29, 2022)

Capricciosa
Pizza
Tower


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2022)

Rook
Bishop
Pawn


----------



## chevy (Aug 29, 2022)

queen
rapsody
blue


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2022)

Take 5
Take a break
Kit-kat


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 29, 2022)

MilkyWay
Snickers
Mounds


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2022)

Barrows
Wights
Hobbits


----------



## chevy (Aug 30, 2022)

Dragons
House
Full


----------



## pds (Aug 30, 2022)

Tilt
Pinball
Wizard


----------



## chevy (Aug 30, 2022)

oz
zoo
prison


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 31, 2022)

resort
guards 
jumpsuit


----------



## chevy (Aug 31, 2022)

fall
winter
soldier


----------



## pds (Aug 31, 2022)

Tinker
tailor
spy


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 1, 2022)

butcher
baker
candlestick maker


----------



## pds (Sep 2, 2022)

Sea
See
C


----------



## chevy (Sep 3, 2022)

B
Bee
Fly


----------



## pds (Sep 3, 2022)

Insect
bug
eavesdrop


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 3, 2022)

wire
tap
drum


----------



## chevy (Sep 3, 2022)

ear
nose
long


----------



## pds (Sep 3, 2022)

Con
Neocon
Mess


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 4, 2022)

snafu
coverup
cleanup


----------



## chevy (Sep 5, 2022)

startup
spin-off
teenager


----------



## pds (Sep 6, 2022)

Happy Days
Laverne & Shirley
subtraction


----------



## chevy (Sep 7, 2022)

attraction
love
life


----------



## pds (Sep 7, 2022)

Lineage 
mothers
milque


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 7, 2022)

timid
bold
temerarious


----------



## pds (Sep 7, 2022)

escalation
de-escalation
diplomacy

(Above I was going for
Toast
French
ratb.....d)


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 7, 2022)

trade
goods
manufactured


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 7, 2022)

import
export
handmade


----------



## chevy (Sep 8, 2022)

smith
artist
revolutionary


----------



## pds (Sep 8, 2022)

war
peace
conundrum


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 11, 2022)

quandary
riddle
pun


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 12, 2022)

comedy
fun
laughter


----------



## pds (Sep 12, 2022)

Medicine
pharma
myopia


----------



## chevy (Sep 13, 2022)

glass
philip
prince


----------



## pds (Sep 13, 2022)

peace
pipe
dream


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 13, 2022)

fantasy
realism
nightmare


----------



## pds (Sep 16, 2022)

Elm St
maple st
syrup


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 16, 2022)

pancakes
waffles
toast


----------



## chevy (Sep 17, 2022)

glass
liquid
squid


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2022)

Games
of chance
meetings


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 18, 2022)

results
success 
enjoyment


----------



## chevy (Sep 19, 2022)

pleasure
two
alone


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2022)

Home
body
armor


----------



## pds (Sep 27, 2022)

All
Nothing
Doing


----------



## chevy (Oct 3, 2022)

saying
writing
erasing


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 3, 2022)

history
past
victors


----------



## pds (Oct 3, 2022)

spoils
spoiler
alert


----------



## chevy (Oct 4, 2022)

alarm
bell
taco


----------



## pds (Oct 4, 2022)

bueno
no
malo


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2022)

devil
evil
Knievel


----------



## pds (Oct 5, 2022)

Awful
Knoffal
splat


----------



## chevy (Oct 7, 2022)

cartoon
Liechtenstein
Fürstentum


----------



## pds (Oct 7, 2022)

Pinot
Riesling
Gosling


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 7, 2022)

grapes
ripe
wine


----------



## pds (Oct 7, 2022)

cheese
board
regents


----------



## chevy (Oct 8, 2022)

viceroy
dowager
Cixi


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2022)

Shadow king
kong
Godzilla


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2022)

Tokyo
Hong Kong
Ho Chi Minh City


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2022)

Hanoi
Jane
Tarzan


----------



## chevy (Oct 8, 2022)

jungle
book
paperback


----------



## pds (Oct 12, 2022)

Writer
Beatles 
Stones


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 12, 2022)

groups
songs
music


----------



## chevy (Oct 12, 2022)

note
paper
white


----------



## pds (Oct 13, 2022)

Collar
worker
blue

(criss-cross again)


----------



## chevy (Oct 14, 2022)

bluegrass
Kentucky
Frankfort


----------



## pds (Oct 14, 2022)

Hamburg
hamburger
bun


----------



## chevy (Oct 15, 2022)

bunny
rabbit
rabbids


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2022)

Foaming
ranting
raving


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 15, 2022)

lunatic
foolish
peabrained


----------



## chevy (Oct 15, 2022)

peacock
garden
rose


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 15, 2022)

astor
lily
grass


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2022)

Stains
blood
relative


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2022)

dirt
mud
play


----------



## chevy (Oct 16, 2022)

arcade
Veneto
Piazza


----------



## pds (Oct 16, 2022)

romana
Cheese
Crackers


----------



## chevy (Oct 17, 2022)

Florida
Canaveral
Apollo


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 17, 2022)

!3
tank
dropped


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2022)

Ball 
tennis
elbow


----------



## chevy (Oct 18, 2022)

knee
jerk
Jamaica


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2022)

maahn 
mankind
perilous


----------



## chevy (Oct 19, 2022)

war
star
Marilyn


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2022)

overdosed
tragic
sad


----------



## pds (Oct 19, 2022)

Sack
cloth
ashes


----------



## chevy (Oct 20, 2022)

ashes
hash
#

(Rem, the repetition on first is on purpose ... thanks to David Bowie)


----------



## pds (Oct 20, 2022)

(And Catholic liturgy)


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2022)

£
Sterling
reputation


----------



## chevy (Oct 21, 2022)

Swift
C
Coulomb


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 21, 2022)

Electricity 
energy
solar


----------



## chevy (Oct 21, 2022)

impulse
impetus
theory


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2022)

battery
power
camp


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2022)

Flale
flair 
Charisma 

fire
flame
flare


(oops)


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 21, 2022)

widening
skirt
pants


----------



## chevy (Oct 22, 2022)

legs
toes
tiny


----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2022)

Url
Html
Convention


----------



## chevy (Oct 23, 2022)

language
Tamil
om


----------



## pds (Oct 23, 2022)

Meditation
remediation
medication


----------



## chevy (Oct 24, 2022)

suppository
small
scale


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2022)

grow
change 
evolve


----------



## chevy (Oct 26, 2022)

mice
Macintosh
braeburn


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 26, 2022)

cats
dogs
bunnies


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 26, 2022)

lizard
turtles
crabs


----------



## chevy (Oct 27, 2022)

soup
tomato
sunflowers


----------



## pds (Oct 27, 2022)

heliotropes
thighmotropes
tendrils


----------



## chevy (Oct 27, 2022)

wisp
wasp
ant


----------



## pds (Oct 27, 2022)

Man
child
president


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 28, 2022)

honorable
trustworthy
adult


----------



## pds (Oct 28, 2022)

beverage
cooler
nights


----------



## chevy (Oct 29, 2022)

Saturday
Sunday
sundae


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 29, 2022)

shake
sprinkles
vanilla


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 29, 2022)

cherry
banana
icecream


----------



## chevy (Oct 29, 2022)

larva
ground
0


----------



## pds (Oct 29, 2022)

1
Binary
Hexadecimal


----------



## chevy (Oct 30, 2022)

hexagone
France
Curie


----------



## pds (Oct 30, 2022)

Radium
radio
pay-to-play


----------



## chevy (Nov 4, 2022)

game
pawn
cog


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 4, 2022)

Monopoly
 Simon
football


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 4, 2022)

tag
tackle
pigskin


----------



## pds (Nov 4, 2022)

fried
chicharones
delicious


----------



## chevy (Nov 6, 2022)

series
DC
AC


----------



## pds (Nov 6, 2022)

Current
current
current


----------



## chevy (Nov 8, 2022)

river
cry
baby


----------



## pds (Nov 8, 2022)

tears
no more
shampoo


----------



## chevy (Nov 9, 2022)

soap
soup
broccoli


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 9, 2022)

carrots
potatoes
stew


----------



## chevy (Nov 9, 2022)

Hotpot
China
Xi


----------



## pds (Nov 9, 2022)

ix
nix
impeach


----------



## chevy (Nov 10, 2022)

peach
apple
MacDraw


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 10, 2022)

websites
Macintosh
Linux


----------



## chevy (Nov 11, 2022)

UNIX
C
++


----------



## pds (Nov 11, 2022)

Added 
value
productivity


----------



## chevy (Nov 12, 2022)

Gantt
chart
guide


----------



## pds (Nov 13, 2022)

Post
milestone
millstone


----------



## chevy (Nov 13, 2022)

grinding
greed
tulips


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 13, 2022)

daisies
asters
roses


----------



## pds (Nov 13, 2022)

Dahlia
dallied
dawdled


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 13, 2022)

loner
depression 
suicide


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 13, 2022)

death
life
love


----------



## chevy (Nov 14, 2022)

happiness
pleasure
smile


----------



## pds (Nov 14, 2022)

simile
replacement
denial


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 14, 2022)

tooth
paste
Listerine


----------



## chevy (Nov 15, 2022)

Vaseline
Grease
hair


----------



## pds (Nov 15, 2022)

trigger
fish
food


----------



## chevy (Nov 15, 2022)

flood
warming
egoistic


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 15, 2022)

Alarmist
Climate
Weather


----------



## chevy (Nov 16, 2022)

rain
grass
insects


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 16, 2022)

fertilize
treatment
mow


----------



## pds (Nov 16, 2022)

suburban
fussy
homeowner


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 16, 2022)

Taxes
Government
Elected


----------



## pds (Nov 16, 2022)

selected
neglected
forgotten


----------



## chevy (Nov 17, 2022)

miss
fairy
nymph


----------



## pds (Nov 18, 2022)

maniac
bi-polar
depressions


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 18, 2022)

snow
indoors
sledding


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 18, 2022)

shovel
sweep
pain


----------



## chevy (Nov 19, 2022)

effort
success
happiness


----------



## pds (Nov 19, 2022)

pursuit
trivial
consequential


----------



## chevy (Nov 20, 2022)

secondary
school
schedule


----------



## pds (Nov 21, 2022)

timetable
trains
station


----------



## chevy (Nov 21, 2022)

stays
goes
ghost


----------



## pds (Nov 22, 2022)

Avoid
evade
ignoramus


----------



## chevy (Nov 22, 2022)

ignorabimus
limit
speed


----------



## pds (Nov 22, 2022)

Light
infrared
slow


----------



## chevy (Nov 25, 2022)

stop
go
fast


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 26, 2022)

swimmer
ocean
rain


----------



## chevy (Nov 27, 2022)

purple
tomato
rotten


----------



## pds (Nov 28, 2022)

Apple
Crumble
Collapse


----------



## chevy (Dec 5, 2022)

lapse
dream
evasion


----------



## pds (Dec 5, 2022)

invasion
ramshackle
slum

_(invasion in Latin America is a land take-over by peasants in plastic and cardboard dwellings)_


----------



## chevy (Dec 5, 2022)

Dublin
green
golf


----------



## pds (Dec 6, 2022)

Cart
Wheel barrow
Mussels


----------



## chevy (Dec 6, 2022)

fries
salty
compound


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 6, 2022)

pretzels
dough
cookies


----------



## chevy (Dec 6, 2022)

clicker
simulator
fake


----------



## pds (Dec 7, 2022)

News
Opionated
times


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 7, 2022)

propaganda 
Internet
ip


----------



## pds (Dec 7, 2022)

man
Bruce
dragon


----------



## chevy (Dec 8, 2022)

fly
diptera
halteres


----------



## pds (Dec 9, 2022)

Bridles
Horseback  
Riding


----------



## chevy (Dec 10, 2022)

bareback
Native
nation


----------



## pds (Dec 10, 2022)

First
second
third


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 10, 2022)

hockey
goal
comeback


----------



## chevy (Dec 11, 2022)

rock'n'roll
metal
plastic


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 11, 2022)

vinyl 
leather
cotton


----------



## chevy (Dec 11, 2022)

fields
strawberry
forever


----------



## pds (Dec 12, 2022)

yours
mine
gold


----------



## chevy (Dec 13, 2022)

silver
Sterling
pound


----------



## pds (Dec 13, 2022)

Salt
Peter
China


----------



## chevy (Dec 20, 2022)

wall
Berlin
Ampelmann


----------



## pds (Dec 20, 2022)

wind
hot air
greenwashing


----------



## chevy (Dec 22, 2022)

blind
happy
illusion


----------



## pds (Dec 22, 2022)

Delusion 
ignorance
bliss


----------



## chevy (Dec 23, 2022)

sigh
breath
air


----------



## pds (Dec 23, 2022)

fresh
inappropriate
behavior


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 25, 2022)

good
bad
coal


----------



## pds (Dec 27, 2022)

Fired
you’re
beautiful


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 30, 2022)

pretty
gorgeous
hunk


----------



## pds (Dec 30, 2022)

funk
blues
jazz


----------



## chevy (Dec 30, 2022)

jasm
vitality
life


----------



## pds (Dec 31, 2022)

Liberty
pursuit
wealth


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2023)

health
being
one


----------



## pds (Jan 4, 2023)

important
aspect
consider


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 4, 2023)

science
lab
experiments


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2023)

rats
cats
dogs


----------



## pds (Jan 4, 2023)

fight 
club
pit(t)


----------



## chevy (Jan 5, 2023)

spit
core
cherry


----------



## pds (Jan 5, 2023)

picking
grinnin'
brayin'


----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2023)

donkey
ok
Corral


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2023)

Amass
fortune
teller


----------



## chevy (Sunday at 3:40 AM)

ATM
mat
black


----------



## Cheryl (Sunday at 7:13 AM)

Sienna
Copper
Mahogany


----------



## chevy (Sunday at 12:15 PM)

furniture
table
foot


----------



## Cheryl (Sunday at 12:36 PM)

toes
hand
fingers


----------



## pds (Sunday at 2:09 PM)

Hole
wholei
enchilada

oops

sticky
buns
cross


----------



## chevy (Sunday at 3:18 PM)

Lacrosse
game
play


----------



## pds (Monday at 12:20 PM)

ball
park
figures


----------



## chevy (Yesterday at 11:08 AM)

good
bad
ugly


----------



## pds (Yesterday at 2:38 PM)

estimates
predictions
Wall Street


----------



## Cheryl (Yesterday at 7:07 PM)

banks
accounts
shysters


----------



## pds (Yesterday at 7:09 PM)

Merchant
Venice
Canals


----------

